# dhcpd doesn't work since upgrade to 6.4.3

## FrancoisVal

Hello everybody,

Since the upgrade to dhcpd 6.4.3, it doesn't work and flood the logs with the following lines:

Oct 29 18:04:19 pc-francois dhcpcd[11704]: wlan0: IAID 52:f2:ab:91

ATTENTION:  une transaction est déjà en cours

Oct 29 18:04:20 pc-francois dhcpcd[11704]: wlan0: soliciting a DHCP lease

ATTENTION:  une transaction est déjà en cours

Oct 29 18:04:20 pc-francois dhcpcd[11704]: wlan0: offered 192.168.1.8 from 192.168.1.1

ATTENTION:  une transaction est déjà en cours

Oct 29 18:04:20 pc-francois dhcpcd[11704]: wlan0: NAK: from 192.168.1.1

ATTENTION:  une transaction est déjà en cours

Oct 29 18:04:20 pc-francois dhcpcd[11704]: wlan0: soliciting a DHCP lease

ATTENTION:  une transaction est déjà en cours

Oct 29 18:04:20 pc-francois dhcpcd[11704]: wlan0: offered 192.168.1.8 from 192.168.1.1

ATTENTION:  une transaction est déjà en cours

Oct 29 18:04:20 pc-francois dhcpcd[11704]: wlan0: NAK: from 192.168.1.1

ATTENTION:  une transaction est déjà en cours

Oct 29 18:04:20 pc-francois dhcpcd[11704]: wlan0: soliciting a DHCP lease

ATTENTION:  une transaction est déjà en cours

Does anybody knows what is happening ? Why can the IP offered by router not be used ?

Thanks for your help.

----------

## UberLord

The router is offering you an IP, but when you request it the router then denies it.

Can you upgrade/downgrade dhcpcd and report if any versions work, which I suspect is doubtful?

----------

## FrancoisVal

As a said in the topic, it is since dhcpcd 6.4.3 that it doens't work anymore. Previously, I had dhcpcd-6.2.0-r1 but this version is no more available in the portage tree.

----------

## UberLord

You can always install it yourself.

all dhcpcd releases are archived here

http://roy.marples.name/downloads/dhcpcd/

----------

## FrancoisVal

I managed to reinstall dhcpcd 6.2.0-r1 with an old snapshot of portage. It was apparently the last working version. I also installed 6.3.1 but the problem already occurs with this version.

----------

## UberLord

The chances are that the newer dhcpcd versions enable more RFC compliant options which your non RFC compliant router is rejecting somehow?

Good candidates are rapid commint and the client id.

Try commenting rapid commit out in dhcpcd.conf and playing around with the clientid/duid setting.

Both should have commentary.

----------

